# Robben abschlachten..



## Sash (29. März 2010)

Sibel Kekilli wirbt für eine Protestaktion gegen das Abschlachten von Robben. Die Jungtiere sind bei der Tötung erst wenige Wochen alt und werden oft vor den Augen ihrer hilflosen Mütter lebendig gehäutet. 
Die Schauspielerin Sibel Kekilli (Gegen die Wand) präsentiert für die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA-Deutschland e.V. ein neues Anzeigenmotiv: Im Rahmen der internationalen Kampagne gegen das grausame Robbenschlachten in Kanada zeigt sie sich mit einer Wunde auf der nackten Schulter, mit mystischem Licht und Eisbergen als Hintergrund. Das Motiv mit Sibel Kekilli wurde von der Berliner Fotografin Nela König in Szene gesetzt, die PETA Deutschland e. V. seit langem honorarfrei unterstützt. Sibel Kekilli unterstützt PETA ebenfalls seit einigen Jahren. Nach einer Anzeige gegen den Missbrauch von sogenannten Straßenhunden protestiert sie nun gemeinsam mit vielen anderen Prominenten gegen das alljährlich stattfindende Töten tausender Babyrobben. 

"Wie kann man nur so viel Leid verursachen, ohne an die Qualen und Schmerzen der Tiere zu denken?", so Sibel. "Das Abschlachten der Robben ist das größte Massaker an Meeressäugern weltweit und hat sich zu einem blutigen Schandfleck auf Kanadas Ruf entwickelt. Bitte unterstützen Sie PETAs Kampagne!" 

Die EU hat kürzlich ein Importverbot von sämtlichen Robbenprodukten erlassen. PETA fordert nun ein Ende des kanadischen Robbenmordens. Jährlich werden bei dem Massaker zehntausende Babyrobben grausam abgeschlachtet. Die Jungtiere sind bei der Tötung erst wenige Wochen alt und werden oft vor den Augen ihrer hilflosen Mütter lebendig gehäutet. 
Wer sich persönlich gegen das jährliche Massaker in Kanada einsetzen möchte, kann das bei PETA mit zwei Formbriefen unter http://action.peta.de tun. 

quelle: http://www.spielfilm.de/news/9449/sibel-kekilli-rettet-die-robben.html

^^heute in den nachrichten gesehen das es die tage wieder losgeht. dabei zeigten sie bilder vom letzten jahr.. wenn ich sowas seh bekomm ich hass auf die menschen und ... 
dieses jahr hat die kan. regierung über 300.000 zum killen freigegeben.. 
erinnert mich an avatar, wenn der mensch es braucht oder einfach nur will nimmt er es sich, auch auf dem leid anderer. da schämt man sich dieser rasse an zu gehören. 
aber wenn einer actionspiele spielt ist das wichtig es breit zu treten, wir sind ja die wahren killer..


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

Haben da auch Greenpeace und WWF ihre Hände im Spiel?

Warum ändern die Menschen sich nicht?
Die Erde. Unser Heimatplanet. 
Sie ist das schönste was jemals ein Mensch erblicken kann. Es ist eine Oase in einer gigantischen Wüsternei. Doch statt diese Schönheit zu erhalten, sie zu pflegen und mit Respekt zu behandeln, zerstören wir sie. In unseren Ozeanen beispielsweise, treiben über 100 000 000 Tonnen Müll. Jeden Tag werden neue Mülllager auf dem stillen Grund des Ozeans entdeckt, erst kürzlich oberhalb der Karibik. Viele dieser Plastikteile die dort auf dem Grund des Meeres liegen und auf ihm treiben sind nicht einmal einen cm groß. Vögel und Fische fressen sie, und sterben Qualvoll. Das selbe Bild auch auf dem Land, überall wo ich hinsehe, seh ich nur noch ganze _Berge_ von Müll. Die Wale, die größten Tiere auf unserem Planeten töten wir, wodurch diese bald nicht mehr zu finden sein werden. Wir tun nichts dagegen. Die Wälder, die grünen Lungen unseres Planeten. Wir holzen sie ab. Zerstören sie, und das nur damit wir ein paar Möbel mehr haben und ein paar andere Güter. Dabei wird Lebensraum der Tiere zerstört. Wir nehmen ihnen was von Anbeginn der Zeit ihre Heimat war. Sie müssen sich immer weiter zurückziehen, und bald fehlt den Tieren selbst diese Möglichkeit, da es nichts mehr gibt wohin sie sich zurückziehen können. 
Die Polkappen. Sie schmelzen. Wir verschmutzen die Luft und unser Planet heizt sich auf. Dadurch verlieren einige Tiere wie zb. die Eisbären ihre Heimat und werden auf Grund dessen bald von der Bildfläche verschwunden sein. Mir graut es schon vor dem Jahr 2041, in dem der Vertrag zum Schutze der reichlich vorhandenen Bodenschätze in der Antarktis ablaufen wird. Dann werden die Menschen rücksichtslos über diesen noch relativ unberührten Kontinent herfallen, wie sie es mit den übrigen Erdteilen schon reichlich getan haben. Wir beuten die begrenzten Rohstoffe unseres Planeten schamlos aus, und machen ins keine Gedanken über die Konsequenzen. Wir denken nicht nach, was unser tun hier für ein Nachspiel hat. Als wenn es egal wäre.

Und das wichtigste hier:
Die Tiere. Wir töten sie. Nicht nur um sie zu essen, auch wenn wir es nicht müssten. Nein, auch einfach zum Spaß, um der Jagd willen. Um an ihre Felle zu kommen, um mit Jagdtroffäen angeben zu können.

Dies alles beschämt mich. Ich bin über eine solche Entwicklung tief traurig. Ich könnte mir vor Ärger die Eingeweide aus dem Leib reißen. Ich kann nichts tun. Die Menschen morden und beuten weiter aus. Alles was Menschen finden können reißen sie sich unter den Nagel. Die Gier heutzutage kennt keine Grenzen.

Es sind traurige Wahrheiten, und ich wünsche mir dass diese Missstände endlich einmal beseitigt werden. Aber wann? Wann werden wir aufwachen?


----------



## JePe (29. März 2010)

Wenn man schon (s)eine Meinung per Copy&Paste kundtut, ist eine Quellenangabe immer eine feine Sache.


----------



## rabit (29. März 2010)

Ja ist echt ne traurige Sache diese Robbenabschlachtung.


----------



## hempsmoker (29. März 2010)

Jo, nich schön. Aber daran wird sich nie was ändern. Dafür sind wir Menschen wohl einfach nicht gemacht . 

Jedes andere Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten schafft es mit seiner Umgebung im Einklang zu leben. Nur der Mensch kann das nicht. Wir sagen "Die Population von dem und dem Tier, darf einen gewissen Grad nicht überschreiten". Also wird es zur Jagd freigegeben. Nur keiner kümmert sich um die Population der Menschheit. Bei nun fast schon 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, dauert es wohl nicht mehr allzulange, bis es einfach viel zu viele von uns gibt. Mal sehen was dann passiert. 

Der Mensch ist das Krebsgeschwür des Planeten. Es wuchert und wuchert und vernichtet alles was im Weg steht.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Das Robben am falschen weg gekilt werden ist lar und habe auch ein problem damit. Ist kein Schöner Anblick.

Ich denke aber wen Kühe, Hühner, Schweine auch so "niedlich" währen, wurde man dann den gleichen aufstand machen? 

Man muss es auch endlich Kappieren das nicht alle Länder dieser Welt die Gleiche Ernehrung haben wie Wir.
Während wir gerne gegrillten Steack verspeisen, Grillhuhn, rindergemalenes in unser Fast Food, andere Länder verspeisen Hunde, Katzen, Affen, Robben, Wahle usw.

Diese Verstehen uns auch nicht, Inder z.B. haben auch ein Problem mit "uns" weil während wir rindersteack, rindergemallenes Verspeisen, bei denen sind Kühe ein Heiliges Geschöpf. Trotzdem machen die nicht so ein Aufstand wie wir Europäer und versuchen uns auch nicht vor zu schreiben was am Teller kommt so wie "wir" es machen mit andere länder was z.B. das Verspeisen womit wr kuscheln und Gassi gehen usw.
Wr, die EU kann nicht jeden Land vor zu Schreiben was sie zu tun haben und was zu lassen nur weil "wir" nicht die gleiche Geschmacksrichtung haben und wen etwas unerträglich ist, dann diese NULL TOLERANZ u. Besserwisserei was überwiegend hier in der EU Verbreitet wird.
Was diese Green Peace betrifft............... die gehören abgeschaft. Das sind nur Unruhestifter was sich überall sinnlos hereinmischen.

@ mixxed_up

Wie Melankolisch !! Mir kommen Gleich die Tränen 

Vorschlag:
- Lass uns den so Schöööönen Planet zur liebe zur Besinnung kommen, schaffen wir die gesammte Technic ab (COMPUTER INKLUSIVE), werden wieder zur Hölenmenschen oder Neanderthaler, verzichten wir auf Fleisch, werden vegetarier und fressen den rasen auf der Weide wie die Kühe 

Machste mitt?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (29. März 2010)

Ich empfinde solche Kampagnen von/mit Prominenten fast immer als Heuchelei. Ich habe kurz etwas nachgeforscht und festgestellt, dass Frau Kekili noch nicht einmal Vegetarierin ist.

Ein Mensch der täglich Fleisch konsumiert hat für mich keine moralische Legitimation, sich gegen das abschlachten von Tieren -in diesem Fall Babyrobben- auszusprechen.

Was meint die Frau denn woher ihr z.b. Kalbsfleisch und Geflügel herkommt. In der europäischen Fleischindustrie werden die Lebewesen größtenteils qualvoll groß gemästet um sie dann zu schlachten.  

Es ist pure Heuchelei/Idiotie sich gegen das Abschlachten von Robben auszusprechen und gleichzeitig mit seinem Konsum das Schlachten von einem Kälbchen oder die Massenaufzucht von Geflügel auf 20 Quadratzentimetern, in ihrem eigenen Kot und ohne jemals einen einzigen Sonnenstrahl zu sehen zu legitimieren.

Aber wenn es darum geht sich als prominenter Gutmensch aufzuspielen ist alles recht.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

menschen, die jagd auf robbenbabys machen, sollten das gleiche ende erfahren, wie den kleinen robben, die von der mutter weggerissen und erschlagen werden...vielleicht würden sie dann mal nachdenken, und nicht jedes menschliche gefühl dabei unterdrücken!


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> menschen, die jagd auf robbenbabys machen, sollten das gleiche ende erfahren, wie den kleinen robben, die von der mutter weggerissen und erschlagen werden...vielleicht würden sie dann mal nachdenken, und nicht jedes menschliche gefühl dabei unterdrücken!


Daran sollste denken auch beim SPANNFERKELL GENUSS wen du ein baby schweinhien der mutter entreist, aufspiest, grillst und genüsslich vespeist.

Ist genau das gleiche aber da es sooooo lecker ist, passt es uns besser im kragen und haben kein problem damit. 
Da wir aber keine robben verspeisen wie spannferkel, damit haben wir ein mächtiges problem, "au wajaaaa..... die armen robben babys", oder?

Ähm.............haste dir schon mal gedanken gemacht an den kleinen sooooo... nidlichen KANINCHIEN was in Europa Verputzt werden oder an den kleinen LAAM BABYS was der Muter Entrissen werden und für den Täglichen DÖNNER KEBAB dran Glauben müssen, oder zu OSTERN in dein BACKOFFEN Landen ?

Wo ist da bitteschön die logik?

Man sollte endlich mit diese UMWELT HEUCHLEREI Aufhören und zu erst nachsehen was auf UNSEREN SPEISEPLAN steht bevor man auf andere mit den Finger zeigt!


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. März 2010)

Nur das die Robben nicht wegen dem Fleisch, sondern hauptsächlich wegen des Fells und dem Öl, das zur Produktion von Omega-3-Kapseln verwendet wird, getötet werden und so Kanada 12,1 Mio. Euros in die Kassen spülen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Daran sollste denken auch beim SPANNFERKELL GENUSS wen du ein baby schweinhien der mutter entreist, aufspiest, grillst und genüsslich vespeist.
> 
> Ist genau das gleiche aber da es sooooo lecker ist, passt es uns besser im kragen und haben kein problem damit.
> Da wir aber keine robben verspeisen wie spannferkel, damit haben wir ein mächtiges problem, "au wajaaaa..... die armen robben babys", oder...


 
da hast du absolut recht! mein bruder ist schon lange vegetarier und macht mich jedes mal, wenn wir über das essen reden, darauf aufmerksam, wie das fleisch, das ich essen, auf meinen teller kommt (schweinezucht, mastbetrieb, lebenslange folter, schlachthof...). er handelt, denk ich richtig, da einfach nicht mehr mitzumachen. hätte ich einen stärkeren willen und mehr engagement, so würde ich es ihm in punkto ernährung gleichtun.
das sagt einem schon der verstand...

"zwei dinge sind unendlich: das universum und die menschliche dummheit...nur beim universum bin ich mir nicht sicher!"-albert einstein


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur das die Robben nicht wegen dem Fleisch, sondern hauptsächlich wegen des Fells und dem Öl, das zur Produktion von Omega-3-Kapseln verwendet wird, getötet werden und so Kanada 12,1 Mio. Euros in die Kassen spülen.



ein wahres wort ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn man schon (s)eine Meinung per Copy&Paste kundtut, ist eine Quellenangabe immer eine feine Sache.



Der Aufforderung, ein Zitat als solches zu kennzeichnen, kann ich nur Nachdruck verleihen...




Sash schrieb:


> ^^heute in den nachrichten gesehen das es die tage wieder losgeht. dabei zeigten sie bilder vom letzten jahr.. wenn ich sowas seh bekomm ich hass auf die menschen und ...
> dieses jahr hat die kan. regierung über 300.000 zum killen freigegeben..
> erinnert mich an avatar, wenn der mensch es braucht oder einfach nur will nimmt er es sich, auch auf dem leid anderer. da schämt man sich dieser rasse an zu gehören.
> aber wenn einer actionspiele spielt ist das wichtig es breit zu treten, wir sind ja die wahren killer..



Willkommen in der realen Welt.
Die Frage ist nur, warum dir das erst bei Anblick von niedlichen Robbenbabys bewusst wird, nicht bei der Überlegung, wo die Wurst auf deinem Brot herkommt. Oder wo die ursprünglichen Bewohner der flächen Leben, auf denen jetzt Agrarkonzerne das Futter für das Wurstrohmaterial produzieren.




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Haben da auch Greenpeace und WWF ihre Hände im Spiel?



Afaik halten die einen gesunden Abstand zur PETA.



> Mir graut es schon vor dem Jahr 2041, in dem der Vertrag zum Schutze der reichlich vorhandenen Bodenschätze in der Antarktis ablaufen wird. Dann werden die Menschen rücksichtslos über diesen noch relativ unberührten Kontinent herfallen



Abwarten. Der Antarktisvertrag ist das imho genialste Vertragswerk überhaupt. Ich persönlich gehe nicht davon aus, dass er jemals so endet:
Er kann nämlich nicht auslaufen. Wenn sich die Staaten nicht auf eine Änderung einigen (und da gibt es eine ganze Menge weiterer, denen man was vom Kuchen abgeben müsste), dann verlängert es sich selbstständig um weitere 30 Jahre 
So, wie sich die Menschheit heute präsentiert, besteht zwar keine Hoffnung, dass die Antarktis unberührt bleiben wird - aber wenn das geschieht, dann doch wohl eher als klarer Bruch des Vertrages ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwelche Daten. Vorerst ist das Eis aber noch ein sehr guter Schutz vor solchen Aktionen. (ein Problem, an dessen Lösung die Menschheit aber bekanntermaßen fleißig arbeitet...)



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Jo, nich schön. Aber daran wird sich nie was ändern. Dafür sind wir Menschen wohl einfach nicht gemacht .



Daran wird sich etwas ändern. Ganz sicher. Tot sicher.
Es liegt an der Menschheit, ob sich mit dieser Änderung im voraus arrangiert. (aktuelle Tendenz: nööö.)



> Jedes andere Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten schafft es mit seiner Umgebung im Einklang zu leben. Nur der Mensch kann das nicht.



Es gab auch einige andere Fälle im Laufe der Geschichte, in der einzelne Arten so stark überlegen waren, dass sie sich selbst die Grundlage entzogen haben. Der Mensch ist zugegebenermaßen mit seiner Technik in der Lage, einen vielfach tiefgreifenderen Schaden anzurichten, bevor er sich selbst vernichtet.



> Bei nun fast schon 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, dauert es wohl nicht mehr allzulange, bis es einfach viel zu viele von uns gibt. Mal sehen was dann passiert.



Die Bevölkerung der Erde beträgt mitlerweile rund 140% dessen, was der Planet dauerhaft bei heutigem Lebenststandard&Technologie verkraften kann. (Tendenz: Kontinuirlich steigend)
"Was dann passiert", kann man derzeit live mitverfolgen. Wem Entwicklungen, die ein paar Jahre zur Katastrophe brauchen, zu langsam sind, der kann auch die Vorschau zur Hand nehmen. Zwar mit sehr grobschlächtigen Methoden und Annahmen vor fast 40 Jahren erstellt - aber von der Realität eher bestätigt denn wiederlegt. Prognostizierter Zeitpunkt für den Zusammenbruch bei buisness-as-usual: 2030-2040. Definitiv vor 2100, selbst wenn man alle Annahmen bestmöglich interpretiert.
(Anm.: Ich weiß nicht, wie diese Autoren "buisness as usual" definieren, aber um mal allgemein darauf hinzuweisen: Das entsprechend titulierte und bekannt düstere Szenario in IPCC-Berichten beinhaltet bereits einen Zuwachs an Klima-, Umweltschutz- und Einsparmaßnahmen, wie sie bei den derzeitigen Bestrebungen zu erwarten sind)




stefan.net82 schrieb:


> menschen, die jagd auf robbenbabys machen, sollten das gleiche ende erfahren, wie den kleinen robben, die von der mutter weggerissen und erschlagen werden...vielleicht würden sie dann mal nachdenken, und nicht jedes menschliche gefühl dabei unterdrücken!



Ich bitte darum, Mordforderungen aus diesem Forum herauszuhalten.
ich möchte außerdem anmerken, dass "erschlagen" i.d.R. nicht dazu führt, dass sich jemand Gedanken macht und allgemein nicht als Zeichen menschlicher Gefühle beim Erschlagenden gedeutet wird
Und Robbenschlagen ist sicherlich nicht grausamer, als z.B. der durchschnittliche Fischfang. (mögliche Gründe für einen Fisch, zu sterben: Ersticken in der Enge des Netzes, Zerplatzende Schwimmblase durch das schnelle hieven, bei ziehen über diverse Rollen,... zermalmt werden, jämmerlich an Bord ersticken oder im Kühlraum erfrieren. Trotz aller Bemühungen der Pharmaindustrie, die Medikamentenkonzentration in der Natur zu steigern: alles ohne Betäubung. Ein Schlag auf den Schädel gilt als humane Verkürzung des Leidens unter Anglern)
Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, dass Robben niedlich aussehen und Geräusche von sich geben können - Fische nicht. (Vergleiche Wale&Delphine vs. Haie: Die einen Grinsen debil oder geben entspannende Gesänge von sich. Die anderen werden ausgerottet, ohne dass sich auch nur grundlegende internationale Schutzmaßnahmen durchsetzen lassen)


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

@ ConNerVos

Sorry aber hier werden auch reichlich Tiere Aufgeopfert (ZWECKENTFREMDET) für Sämtliches Wissenschaftliches Gaga usw. 
Wie Fiele Tiere müssen in unsere Hipper- Wohlstand- Gesellschaft daran Glauben in der Medizinforschung, infiziert werden mit sämtliche Viren und beobachtet wie sie qualvoll Verrecken? 
Daran schon Gedacht?

Dienen aber zum Wohlergehen unsere Spezies, Gesundheit und (zombie) Langlebigkeit und so was wird Bedenkenlos Akzeptiert und macht keiner mehr so ein Aufstand wie bei den Robben. 

@ stefan.net82

Mit den Vegetarischen Thema kann Ich nicht 100% Einverstanden sein weil dabei fehlen den körper Sämtliche Bestandteile was auf dauer nicht gut gehen kann und Unser körper ist nun mal ein Mix Körper was quasi Alles Verdaut und entsprechend aufgebaut. 
Kämpft man dagegen an, Bekommt man irgendwann Problemen wo man die Fehlende Bestandteile durch chemie (Medikamenten) Ersezen muss, Medikamenten was Wiederum durch FORSCHUNG AUF TIERE Entstanden sind, Tiere was Qualvoll Verrecken müssen für der Medizinische forschung. 

Um das Zu Vermeiden, Haue Ich jetzt ein GRILL HÄHNHIEN Herein zu Mittag, Egal ob es aus Ungarische Zwangernährung- Zucht ist oder Freilauf. 
Es Schmeckt Lecker, Mein Körper fült sich gut, Bekommt was er Braucht und Das Leben Geht weiter.


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> @ stefan.net82
> 
> Mit den Vegetarischen Thema kann Ich nicht 100% Einverstanden sein weil dabei fehlen den körper Sämtliche Bestandteile was auf dauer nicht gut gehen kann und Unser körper ist nun mal ein Mix Körper was quasi Alles Verdaut und entsprechend aufgebaut.



stimmt leider nicht "mehr"  die ernährung ist ziemlich fortgeschritten in den letzten jahren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, warum dir das erst bei Anblick von niedlichen Robbenbabys bewusst wird, nicht bei der Überlegung, wo die Wurst auf deinem Brot herkommt. Oder wo die ursprünglichen Bewohner der flächen Leben, auf denen jetzt Agrarkonzerne das Futter für das Wurstrohmaterial produzieren.



aber was sollte man deiner meinung machen das es nicht mehr so weiter geht?
sollen wir alle vegitarier werden?
oder gleich veganer ...
kann und werde nie auf fleisch verzichten können.


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

@ruyven: ich esse keine wurst. und kanada hat es nicht nötig robben zu töten. damals die eskimos und co. haben nur soviele robben oder auch wale gekillt wie es für sie zum überleben notwendig war. aber ich bitte dich, 300k für fell, öl ist nicht wirklich nötig oder?
und mich stört das schon seit jahren.. ka wieso ich es erst gestern gepostet hab..

und einarn: tut mir leid aber der körper kommt sehr wohl aus ohne das ein tier getötet werden muß. alles kann ersetzt werden, sonst würden alle vegitarier oder veganer schon verhungert sein. und klar geht vielen anderen rassen auch schlecht, die für versuche usw gequält und getötet werden, oder schweine/rind.. aber irgendwo muß der mensch mal anfangen, und da wären die robben/wale und andere tiere die kurz vorm aussterben sind schonmal ein guter anfang.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (29. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Mit den Vegetarischen Thema kann Ich nicht 100% Einverstanden sein weil dabei fehlen den körper Sämtliche Bestandteile was auf dauer nicht gut gehen kann und Unser körper ist nun mal ein Mix Körper was quasi Alles Verdaut und entsprechend aufgebaut.



Das stimmt nicht!

Es ist durch mehrere wissenschaftliche Studien bewiesen, dass eine vegetarische Ernährung keine Mängelerscheinungen verursacht und sogar gesünder ist als eine Ernährung mit Fleisch.

Weiter ist durch wissenschaftliche Studien belegt, dass viele Herz-/Kreislauferkrankungen auf übermäßigen Fleischkonsum zurück zuführen sind. So setzen Mediziner Patienten mit Herz-/Blutproblemen unter anderem auf eine vegetarische Diät. 

Ich bin z.b. seit 8 Jahren Vegetarier und habe vor 2 Monaten ein großes Blutbild machen lassen, die Ärztin sagte, dass alle Werte top sind. Keinerlei Mängelerscheinungen.

Es gibt sogar Studien die belegen, dass Vegetarier eine höhere Lebenserwartung haben.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Ja. Dank CHEMIE gibt es Mitlerweile SOJA mit Schweinesteak geschmack und Form.

Neee........... Danke! Ich Bevorzüge das Original 
Ich hab mal für eine Weile diese Vegetarien zeug ausprobiert und mich NUR daraus zu ernähren aber mir knurte der Magen in Stundentakt was mir einfach auf die Nerven ging.

Ja. Man könnte mit den ROBBEN Anfangen und diese ZÜCHTEN genau wie den Rest von Schlachttiere was auf den Teller Landen. 
Was Spricht Dagegen? Dann sterben die auch nicht aus. 
Das man diese Plözlich nicht mehr Schlachten darfen soll weil diese Angeblich Aussterben, ist Quatsch, wen man bedenkt das man diese in den Hisigen Ecosystem züchten kann genau wie wir Hier mit den Schaffe, Rinder, Schweine, Geflügel usw.

@ Riot_deluxe

Sorry aber Studien Erzählen Fieles wen der Tag lange ist und was Lebenserwartungen Betrifft, wen Ich mir die Heutigen Rentner ansehe was mit 80 oder 85 über der Autobahn Brettern mit 200 Sachen, die waren mit Sicherheit keine Wegetarier und haben sogar ein oder zwei Schwere Krige Mitgemacht, was wiederum ein Beweis für Langlebigkeit ist.

Was Blutwerte Betrifft, meine Sind auch Top mit 47 jahre, owohl Ich fleisch mit Vorliebe Verspeise, Trinke Kaffe bis zu 3 Liter am Tag, Rauche 1 bis 2 Packung Zigaretten am Tag seit mein 12 Lebensjahr.


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

du hast keine ahnung wovon du redest. robben stehen so schon vor dem aussterben da es immer weniger eisschollen gibt worauf sie ihre jungen zu welt bringen, deren natürlicher lebensraum geht gegen null. und dann kommen da noch die kanadier die ihre triebe nicht kontrollieren können.

und du sollst dich nicht von chemie ernähren.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Ich ernähre mich auch nicht von Chemie. Ich hasse Chemie wie die Pest.

Robben ecosystem (lebensraum) kann man herstellen (wen man es will) und züchten kann man auch (wen man es will).


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht!
> 
> Es ist durch mehrere wissenschaftliche Studien bewiesen, dass eine vegetarische Ernährung keine Mängelerscheinungen verursacht und sogar gesünder ist als eine Ernährung mit Fleisch.



Warum gab mir Gott dann Schneidezähne ?  
veganer leben bestimmt nicht gesünder , aber auch nicht schlechter als "fleischfresser"


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

ne, bei der klimaerwärmung hat man probleme die eisfläche wieder wachsen zu lassen.



Noimie schrieb:


> Warum gab mir Gott dann Schneidezähne ?
> veganer leben bestimmt nicht gesünder , aber auch nicht schlechter als "fleischfresser"


 naja veganer übertreiben auch.. das sind die, die nix essen was einen schatten wirft. normale vegitarier, die noch milch, eier usw essen/trinken leben schon recht gesund.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> Warum gab mir Gott dann Schneidezähne ?


Hält dich ja keiner Auf zum Zahnarzt zu Gehen diese Störende Überflüssige Dinger heraus zu zihen und dann kannste nur noch Kopfsalat Kaueln auf der wise. 
Wo ist das Problem?   

@ Sash

Komm jetzt nicht mit den Klimawandel Schwachsiin 

Was Robben Betrifft, das Wunderbare Leben von denen in Unsere ZOO's wo im Sommer auch 35°C Herschen, zeigt eindeutig das die Tiere Anpassungsfähig sind und sich auch bei eine Bullenhitze Fortpflanzen können.
Das zeigt wiederum das sie sich keineswegs an den Eisschollen Lebensraum Limitieren Müssen und eine zucht ist Bedenkenlos Möglich, Egal ob im Norden canada's oder in Duisburger Zoo um die Ecke.


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

ja auch vegis leben net gesünder 
freund von mir is so einer , dem ess ich gerne was vor beim döner essn (döner nur mit fleisch un soße)
er kommt auch mit "ach die armen tiere !!"
so ist das leben, ein löwe jagt um zu überleben.
ein hai macht es auch ...

wir menschen jagen nichtmehr selber , wir gehen in den supermarkt und kaufen es bequem ein.
ist auch nur eine andere art von jagen 
meine meinung...


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> er kommt auch mit "ach die armen tiere !!"


Und wen er seine Milch, Eier u Salat Herein haut wurde Ich ihn mal Erinern an den MELCHMASCHINEN was die Kühe Quälen, an das Drucken der Hühner um Eier zu Legen was mit Schmerzen Verbunden ist wie bei eine Entbindung bei eine Frau weil deswegen gagan die ja so fürchterlich wen die Eier Legen wie am Fliesband und an den Armen kopfsalat was von sein Lebensraum Entrissen wird und nicht mehr der Umwelt Dienen kann mit seine Phototynthese Funktion.

Mal sehen was er dann macht, ob er weiter ist oder ihn der Apetit Vergäht, besonders wegen der TIERQUÄLEREI bei Kühe u. Hühner.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

EinarN, nie sagte ich dass wir ohne Technik auskommen und wie Neandertaler leben sollen. Eine solche Zukunft liegt mir fern. Doch wir haben die Pflicht sorgsam mit der Schöpfung (Nicht im biblischen Sinne) umzugehen. Wir Menschen verhalten uns der Natur gegenüber wie die Axt im Walde.
Doch, so hoffe ich, so wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, so schallt es auch wieder heinaus ...


----------



## TheGamler (29. März 2010)

EinarN, sorry aber selten son Schwachsinn gelesen...
Aber zum Glück sind nicht alle so egoistisch veranlagt wie du!

Dein Bauch hat geknurrt weils er kein Fleisch bekommen hat!?
Man kann sich auch Dinge einbilden, um es sich leichter zu machen.

Es wäre mal ein Anfang, nicht jeden Tag Fleisch zu essen, aber selbst das ist ja schon zuviel 

Man muss Kompromisse eingehen könne, und das in allen Bereichen!

Sry, war Offtopic, aber bei so einem S***-Gelaber könnt ich kotzen!


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

naja typisch mensch. sollen doch die anderen kompromisse eingehen, ich nicht! siehe avatar.. einarn ist der beweiß dafür das es wahr ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> @ ConNerVos
> 
> Sorry aber hier werden auch reichlich Tiere Aufgeopfert (ZWECKENTFREMDET) für Sämtliches Wissenschaftliches Gaga usw.
> Wie Fiele Tiere müssen in unsere Hipper- Wohlstand- Gesellschaft daran Glauben in der Medizinforschung, infiziert werden mit sämtliche Viren und beobachtet wie sie qualvoll Verrecken?
> ...



Ich mach doch keinen Aufstand!!! Leg mir keine Wörter in den Mund! Ich hab dich nur darauf hingewiesen das die Robben halt nicht wegen dem Fleisch umgebracht werden. 

Des Weiteren achte ich persönlich auch auf tierische Produkte die "einigermaßen" vernünftig produziert werden, nur selbst BIO ist nicht immer BIO, da gab es und wird es auch immer Skandale und schwarze Schafe geben.

Doch die Robben erschlagen, ist wirklich sinnloses töten Omega-3-Fettsäuren kann man auch aus Sonnenblumen herstellen und Robbenfell muss auch nicht wirklich einer haben. Nur dort wo sie getötet werden ist Kanada nicht wirklich mit Industrie überhäuft und die Gemeinden sind dort arm und da der Mensch nun mal eine von Geld beherrschte Natur ist wird das halt gemacht. Mal abgesehen das man das in den Medien besser vermarkten kann, als eine Legebatterie wo viel zu viele Hühner in einem kleinen Käfig bei 24 Stunden Licht ihr Dasein fristen.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

Ich schlage aufs schärftse vor, den Sonntagsbraten wieder einzuführen, und unter der Woche gibt es nur Gemüse! Es ist eine schlechte Entwicklung, dass wir JEDEN TAG Fleisch essen müssen. Schlimm sind auch viele Eltern, wie zb. meine. Ich bettel gerade zu nach was vegetarischem, weil wir jeden Tag Fleisch essen, obs Schweinebraten ist, oder Schnitzel bzw. Kottelett. Ich hab vom letzten Essen nichts in den Mund genommen, weil ich es nicht einsehe, dass meine Wünsche so schamlos ignoriert werden.


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich schlage aufs schärftse vor, den Sonntagsbraten wieder einzuführen, und unter der Woche gibt es nur Gemüse! Es ist eine schlechte Entwicklung, dass wir JEDEN TAG Fleisch essen müssen. Schlimm sind auch viele Eltern, wie zb. meine. Ich bettel gerade zu nach was vegetarischem, weil wir jeden Tag Fleisch essen, obs Schweinebraten ist, oder Schnitzel bzw. Kottelett. Ich hab vom letzten Essen nichts in den Mund genommen, weil ich es nicht einsehe, dass meine Wünsche so schamlos ignoriert werden.


 ich esse immer noch viel bei meinen eltern.. spart geld.. aber es nervt mich auch das es immer jeden tag fleisch gibt. vorallem im sommer, sobald es einigermassen angenehm wird, grillen wir jedes we. ist auf dauer zum kotzen und denen interessiert das auch nicht.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

@ mixxed_up

ohne Aufopferungen geht es nicht weiter. Aufopferungen was der Mensch nicht im kauf nehmen will / kann.

Wir Menschen sind auch nur Tiere und es gilt das Gesetz der Tiere, der Stärkere Gewinnt. momentan sind wir die Stärkeren dank Technik weil Ohne währen wir Aufgeschmissen, wurde Uns SCHWÄCHLINGE sogar eine Ratte uns fertig machen.

Das leben ist nun mal so egal ob es uns passt oder nicht.

@ TheGamler

Ich bin nicht egoistisch aber Ich Lebe NUR EIN MAL. Ich kann mir kein Ersatz und kein zweites Besorgen und will Dementsprechend Leben wie es mir Past und Ich achte auf mein Wohlergehen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
ich werde in mein Leben mit Sicherheit auf nicht Verzichten nur weil Irgendwelche Wissenschaftler oder Vorhersager mir was Erzählen was Irgendwann in 100 Jahre Passieren könnte oder weis der gajer noch welchen quatsch. Ich lebe Hier und Jetzt. Wen ich mein Leben nicht JETZT geniese wie es mir passt, wann sol ich es den Geniesen? Wen ich den Radishienwachstum von UNTEN NACH OBEN Betrachte? 

@ ConNerVos

Ich meinte nicht dich persönlich mit den ausdruck AUFSTAND sondern die Allgemeinen Umweltfreacks. Sorry wen das Falsch Angekommen ist. War nicht meine Absicht.

@ Sash

Das Mit den Grillen im Sommer ist eine Deutsche Volkskrankheit was Ich auch Unmöglich finde. Mir wird Übell nur wen ich an den Brenstoff Gestank denke was da jährlich Tonnenweise Eingesetzt wird, holzkohle, der Gesammte Stikige Rauch, Brandbeschleuniger und weis der gajer was noch alles da Benützt wird.

Ich hab auch solche Bescheuerte Nachbarn hier was Fast Täglich Grillen und der Gesammte holzkohle Rauch und Gestank kommt mir in der Wohnung. Unmöglich so was.

Man kann ja das zeug auch am E-Herd zubereiten und mit Weniger Qualm und Tonnenweise Russ jedes Jahr die Luft Verpesten Bundesweit.
Dabei denkt auch keiner auf der SINLOSE UMWELTVERSCHMUTZUNG u. LUFTVERPESTUNG 
Man sollte in Deutschland GRILL STEUR Einführen weil In Sommer macht das Grillen fast genau so fiel Dreck in der Luft wie die Autos


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

einarn, mit dieser einstellung demostrierst du nur eins, dummheit.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> einarn, mit dieser einstellung demostrierst du nur eins, dummheit.


Warum Dumheit? Weil Ich lebe wie es mir Passt?


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> einarn, mit dieser einstellung demostrierst du nur eins, dummheit.



muss nicht sein 
wieso sollten wir "medien beinflusste" leute aufhören fleisch zu essen ,
nur weil die zeitung sagt " tiere KÖNNTEN aussterben wenn wir so weiter essen (nur ein bsp.)

der stärkere überlebt ist auch richtig , nur nutzt der mensch das aus ...


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

wenn du dabei alles andere ignorierst, wie du es auch tust, dann ja.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> @ ConNerVos
> 
> Ich meinte nicht dich persönlich mit den ausdruck AUFSTAND sondern die Allgemeinen Umweltfreacks. Sorry wen das Falsch Angekommen ist. War nicht meine Absicht.



Gut Entschuldigung angenommen. 

Nur diese Umweltfreaks wie du sie nennst, nutzen diese Gelegenheit jedes Jahr,um darauf hinzuweisen das das was in Kanada gemacht wird nicht in Ordnung ist also völlig normal sozusagen. Gleichzeitig geht Japan weiterhin auf Walfang, in Australien werden Kängurus getötet, in Frankreich Frösche gegessen, in Italien Singvogel mit Netzen gefangen und Deutschland hat seine Legebatterien, aber sei dir gewiss kommt die Zeit werden die Umweltfreaks umschwenken und eins der Themen aufgreifen die ich genannt habe.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

*@ *Noimie 

*RTL BRACKING NEWS um PUNKT 12 !!!!!!* (BILD dir deine Meinung) 

Schweinefleisch mach dies und das wer es ist ist DUMM, wird KRANK u. VERRECKT!!! 

WISSENSCHAFTLER SAGEN.......Wird zur VEGETARIER !!!! 

BIOPRODUKTE AUS DEUTSCHLAND (VOM SAUBER  MIT BOMBEN VERSEUCHTEN BODEN NACH 2 WELTKRIEGE) sind Angesagt (um die Wirtschaft an zu Kurbeln) - Wers glaubt wird Seelig 

@ ConNerVos

Umweltfreacks mach auch nur die Arbeit wofür sie Bezahlt werden 

Zu deine liste zu Hinzufügen, In China kommen Hunde am Teller, in Afrika Affengehirn, in Rumänien Bährenfleisch.

Schon mal Bärenfleisch gegesen? LECKER !!! 


Ganz zu Schweigen das in Rumänien z.B. zu Ostern Lahmfleisch Gegesen wird und das Kleine Lahm wir Besonders Geschlachtet. Es wird beim Lebendigen Leibe Aufgehongen an den Forderpfotten durch Aufspiesen und auch beim Lebendigen Leibe die Haut Abgezogen. 
Ist ein Ostern Ritual. 
Wen ich zu Ostern drüben Binn, wird mir jedes Mal beim Anblick von diesen Ritual, Übell weil die Machen es zuhause ober der Badewanne oder draussen zwischen den Plattenbauten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. März 2010)

Nein Bärenfleisch hab ich noch nicht gegessen ... muss ich wohl auf meine Liste schreiben, wenn es so lecker ist. 

Gut gegen rituelle Tötungen die auf alte heidnische Gebräuche zurückzuführen sind kann man nun mal nichts machen,
außer du gehst da halt nicht hin, dann ersparst du dir schon mal den Anblick.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Das sind keine hindische gebräuche sondern Orthodoxe u. Katholiken.
Rumäner sind zu 70% Ortodoxisches Glauben.

Frosch- schenkeln wie bei den Franzosen hab Ich auch immer gegesen wie ich Klein war. Machte immer meine Oma. 
Fand ich immer lustig wie diese Frosch- Schenkeln in der Heißen Bratpfanne herum zuckten wie bei ein Break Dance 

Was Vegetarier betrifft, da Hab ich für euch ein gutes rezept aus Rumänien:

AUBERGINEN SALAT. Ist Supperlecker, 100% Vegetarisch, Mache Ich selber Regelmäsig und esse alls brotaufstrich (Wurst kommt bei mir Hinzu) seit Jahre.
Ist einfach zu zubereiten (wen in deutschland das auberginen kg nicht 3,99 EURO Kosten wurde, Wurde Ich öfter machen) hat aber mit den Robben Thema hier nichts zutun.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. März 2010)

Wenn das orthodoxen Ursprungs ist, warum machen dann die Russen nicht??? 

Das das jetzt im orthodoxen Glauben verankert ist, sagt nichts über den Ursprung aus (der nun mal heidnisch ist!) oder wo glaubst du kommen Ostern und Weihnachten her??? Ach ja Christen ... die haben das ja eingeführt ... das ich nicht lache.   Sorry ... ist zwar OT, aber das musste ich loswerden.


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

A Shocking Look Inside Chinese Fur Farms

nur mal so , glaube das passt ganz gut hier rein ...
wer keine starken nerven hat sollte es nicht angucken !
wirklich nicht !


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. März 2010)

Ja ist traurig, aber in deutschen Pelztierfarmen werden die Tiere auch nicht wie rohe Eier behandelt.
Ich glaub da war vor Monaten mal wieder was in den Medien.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wenn das orthodoxen Ursprungs ist, warum machen dann die Russen nicht???
> 
> Das das jetzt im orthodoxen Glauben verankert ist, sagt nichts über den Ursprung aus (der nun mal heidnisch ist!) oder wo glaubst du kommen Ostern und Weihnachten her??? Ach ja Christen ... die haben das ja eingeführt ... das ich nicht lache.   Sorry ... ist zwar OT, aber das musste ich loswerden.


Mit den Religion u. Gebräuche Mist, muss Ich passen.
 Ich bin Ateist, für mich Existiert kein Ostern, Weihnachten und sonstiger Religiöses Geblubere. In gegenteil mich Nerven diese Faiertage nur genau so wie das dazugehörige Glocken Gebimele. Wen da auch noch Tiere Gequält werden ist es noch Schlimmer.

Auch wen man zu Ostern Privat ein Lahm Umnittet, kann man es doch Samfter machen und nicht so. 
Schmeckt Genau so gut nach der Backoffen Zubereitung mit Rotwein.


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

ganz ehrlich , wenn die das wirklich machen mit dem lämmern in rumänien ,und ich sowas sehen würde ...
ich würde dem so dermaßen die fresse einhauen , sorry is so ...
die leute kennen anscheinend kein schmerz


----------



## TheGamler (29. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> *Ich bin nicht egoistisch* aber Ich Lebe NUR EIN MAL. Ich kann mir kein Ersatz und kein zweites Besorgen und will Dementsprechend *Leben wie es mir Past* und Ich achte auf mein Wohlergehen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> *....Wen ich mein Leben nicht JETZT geniese wie es mir passt, wann sol ich es den Geniesen?
> *
> ...



Denkst du überhaupt nach!?
Les mal die makierten Textpasagen durch und denk ein bisschen nach...

Du willst dein "Leben genießen" (also meine Lebensqualität ist ganz sicher nicht vom Fleisch abhängig), da willst du keine Rücksicht auf irgendjemand anders nehmen. Ok von mir aus, aber dann mecker nicht über deine Nachbarn! Oder haben diese nicht auch das Recht "ihr Leben" zu genießen und auf niemand anderen zu achten?
Also, dann dürfen Sie auch jeden Tag grillen!

Über Umweltschmutz machst du dir also Gedanken?
Meinst du die 1,3millarden Tiere die auf ihre Schlachtung warten sind umweltschonend? Eher das Gegenteil, das kannst du mir glauben!

Mal ganz zu schweigen von der Ressourcenverschwendung die durch die Produktion (<- das Wort ist mit dem Zusammenhang schon traurig genug) von Fleisch betrieben wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

Ich will jetzt von EinarN endlich wissen, wo diese katastrophale Rechtschreibung herkommt! Da 
bekommt man echt Augenkrebs!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen Vegetarier zu werden. Ich habe die Nase vom Fleisch gestrichen voll.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

@ Noimie

Ja. Die machen es in Rumänien.
Nicht Vergessen ich bin in Rumänien Geboren, habe dort 28 Jahre Gelebt, bin Teils Rumäner, teils Deutscher und glaube mir, ich weis von was Ich Spreche (schreibe) und denen Die Fresse polieren wird wohl kaum funktionieren bei 23 Millionen Einwohner. da brauchst ganz schön Fiel Muckys und jede Menge Zeit.

@ TheGamler

Und du denkst das Du alls Wegetarier Besser Bedint bist? Mit was?
mit den Chemisch Gezüchteten Rotz was Im kontainer per Schiff / LKW Reift?
vergiss es. Du haust noch mehr Chemie Herein wie Ich 

Wen Bio und Gesund, dann anstat z.B. in ein Schrebergarten gartenzwerge polieren, Der Rasen Mähen weil er 2 mm zu Lang ist und die Gegend Begaffen, oder schweres Geld in ein Blödes Auto zu investieren, kaufe ein Grundstück am Lande, Planze dir deine EIGENEN Bio Produkte und du bist Besser Bedint und erst dann kanste was von GESUNDES ERNÄHREN Erzählen. Bis Dahin............SENDE PAUSE 

Wen man eins denen Rumäner Lassen muss, Dort Verrecken die Discounter. Das Gesammte land Verspeist zu 90% Nur Eigene Bioprodukte was Die Selber Anpflanzen sogar auf 4 qm Grundstücke zwischen den Plattenbauten in den Städten und halten sich sogar die Eigenen Hühner auf der Terrasse geschweige was am Land loss ist.
diese MALL DISCOUNTER was dort wie die pilze aus den Boden Geschossen sind, gehen pleite einer nach den Anderen weil keiner den Chemischen Frass haben will.

Da kauft dir kein Mensch holändische Chemische tomaten, auch kein Kohschinken Imitat, keine Chemische Milchprodukt Imitate wie Kese oder Jogurt was Früchte nur auf das Etikett Beinhaltet weil der Rest ist 100% Chemie, da frist dir auch keiner CHEMISCHE PIZZA oder Fast Food vollgepumpt mit Fleischimitaten auf Chemische Basis bis ihn der hintern wächst Grösser als der Kofferraum von der Dacia Logan um sich danach Jahre lang Vollpumpen mit Chemische Medikamten um sich aus zu kurieren und damit unumgänglich auch die CHEMISCHE pharmaindustrie Finantiert was für Ihre Produkte hundert Tausende tiere Quelt und tötet.

Hier mal, *4 BILDERN IM ANHANG* So sieht es aus auf ein Rumänischen Markt wo Die bauern Ihre Produkte Verkaufen, *FRISCH VOM BAUERNHOF* und das *TAG TÄGLICH*. Achte auf den Letzten Bild mit den *FRISCH GEPFLÜCKTEN WASSERMELONEN* in der Alten Dacia PickUp was kaum das Gewicht noch Aushält.

Zeige mir Hier Irgendwo so was und das bei ein PEANUTS PREIS was sich jeder Leisten kann.




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt von EinarN endlich wissen, wo diese katastrophale Rechtschreibung herkommt! Da
> bekommt man echt Augenkrebs!


Wie oft und in Wie Fiele topics soll Ich dir noch Sagen das *Ich Gebürdiger RUMÄNE Bin*?  


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen Vegetarier zu werden. Ich habe die Nase vom Fleisch gestrichen voll.


Dann schau dir die Unteren bilder an und was Ich weiter Oben Darüber Geschrieben habe. Mache  dir danach Gedanken Über Gesunde Ernährung und Ob das CHEMISCHE GRÜNZEUG aus den Discounter dir Tatsächlich das Liefert was du erwartest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> aber was sollte man deiner meinung machen das es nicht mehr so weiter geht?
> sollen wir alle vegitarier werden?
> oder gleich veganer ...
> kann und werde nie auf fleisch verzichten können.



"Können" täte ich das vielleicht schon, aber wollen...
Ich persönlich hab kein großes Problem damit, dass ein Tier für mein Steak sterben musste. Die Natur ist nicht lieb und knuddelig und es schmeckt. Die Probleme fangen an ganz anderer Stelle an:
- Ausrottung von Wildtieren
- Umweltverschmutzung durch industrielle Fleischproduktion
- unnötige Qualen durch unangemessen Haltungsbedingungen oder Tötungsformen
(- Verschwendung in Form von Abfällen durch ineffiziente Verteilung. Aber das ist überall inakzeptabel)
Trotz einer viel zu großen Weltbevölkerung ist keiner dieser Punkte zwingend nötig, damit man ab und zu ein bißchen Fleisch essen kann.




Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Studien die belegen, dass Vegetarier eine höhere Lebenserwartung haben.



Wobei die aber schon alleine deswegen unbrauchbar sind, weil sie sich bewusst ernährende Menschen (Vegetarier geht nunmal nicht anders - es sei denn, man bezieht Gebiete und Bevölkerungsgruppen mit ein, die sich kein Fleisch leisten können und dann dürfte das Ergebniss anders ausfallen) mit solchen Vergleichen, die z.T. ohne Rücksicht auf die eigene Gesundheit alles in sich reinstopfen.




Sash schrieb:


> einarn, mit dieser einstellung demostrierst du nur eins, dummheit.



Beleidigungen gegenüber Forumsteilnehmern verbitte ich mir. ("Dumm" mag auch sachlich richtig auf eine bestimmte Aussage angewendet werden, dann aber bitte mit sehr solider Begründung)

An dieser Stelle eine dritte und letzte Aufforderung an dich, eine Quellenangabbe im Startpost zu ergänzen.




EinarN schrieb:


> Umweltfreacks mach auch nur die Arbeit wofür sie Bezahlt werden



Also gar keine?


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Verschwendung in Form von Abfällen durch ineffiziente Verteilung.


und die WEGWERFMENTHALITÄT der Wohlstandsgeselschaften was zu ein Überschuss an Produktionen Fürt und genau so fiel Müll und das in alle Bereiche.
Besonders auf diesen Gebiet ist es ein Heikles Thema.

Es werden z.B. Jährlich MILIONEN LITTER MILCH welt Weit in den Abwasserkanäle Entsorgt nur um den Preis Aufrecht zu Erhalten und das ist INAKZEPTABEL genau so wie das Töten von Robben, *besonders* das Töten von Rinder u. Schweine in Unsere Europäische Gegend, nur um *ARBEITSPLÄTZE AUFRECHT ZU ERHALTEN u. STANDORTE*, Fleisch was nie auf der Verkaufstheke Landet sondern alls *HUNDEFUTTER BEARBEITET* wird wegen überschuß 

Darüber macht sich aber auch keiner Gedanken, auch wen darüber Dauernd in den Medien Berichtet wird. Die Robben aus Kannada sind Wichtiger


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

Studie: Keine körperlichen Nachteile bei Veganer und Vegetarier - Im Gegenteil

Studie: Keine körperlichen Nachteile bei Veganer und Vegetarier - Im Gegenteil
Die Extremsportlerin und Tierschützerin Dr. Katharina Wirnitzer gelang nun der endgültige Beweis dafür, dass Veganer keine physischen Nachteile besitzen, Gegenteiliges sei sogar der Fall. Zahlreiche Ernährungswissenschaftler hatten diese Erkenntnis bereits vorher behauptet. 

In einer Studie bewies Wirnitzer, dass Veganer und Vegetarier körperlich fitter als Fleischesser sein können. Das Gerücht, dass Vegetarier einen Mangel an Nährstoffen haben, widerlegte sie ebenso. 

Inzwischen gebe es zahlreiche Extremsportler, die einen veganen Lebensstil führen, jedoch trotzdem locker Höchstleistungen erzielen können.



edit: quelle im startpost eingefügt.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Studien, Studien, Studien und Heimlich kommt der Steack und Extrem Sportlerin auch noch die küstliche Sportlerernährung aus den Speziellen Läden. 

Wer kann beweisen was die Privat in Ihre 4 Wände macht 
Die HUNGERHACKEN aus der Modebranche sind auch alle vegetarier


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

mein gott, glaub was du willst.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> mein gott, glaub was du willst.


Du, es geht hier nicht um GLAUBEN sondern um Fackten. Wen Ich GLAUBEN WILL gehe ich in der Kirche.

Ob Vegetarier oder nicht, der Springende punkt sind NATURPRODUKTE und was da am markt ist, kann von So was nicht die Rede sein.

Wen Ich z.B. Tomaten Essen will, Will Ich NATUR TOMATEN aus Selbstanbau oder wo ich auch die 100% Gewisheit habe das es Naturprodukte sind, Natur Ernte Gereift und keine Container reifung und dafür Gehe ich Am Bauernhof in meine Gegend, Bezahle und pflücke Selber mit meine Eigene hand. NUR SO Ernähre ich mich auch 100% Gesund und nicht mit Chemisch Gezüchteten rotz aus Holland oder Spanien was im Kontainer Reift und das zeug zum DUMPING PREIS mit BIO ETIKETTE im Discounter Kaufe
.
Verstehst du nun was ich meine?


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

nein du verstehst nicht was ich meine. es geht nicht um das was du isst, magst oder so. sondern nur darum das es genug beweise gibt das man sich auch ohne fleisch gesund ernähren kann. aber das glaubst du nicht.


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> nein du verstehst nicht was ich meine. es geht nicht um das was du isst, magst oder so. sondern nur darum das es genug beweise gibt das man sich auch ohne fleisch gesund ernähren kann. aber das glaubst du nicht.


Mag sein. Ich muss es aber nicht Glauben, weil es mich nicht interesiert. Fleisch Gehört zur Grundernährung der Menschliche Rasse auf planetarische Ebene. 
Wer darauf Verzichtet, soll es tun auf sein Eigenen Risiko. Muss aber den Anderen Nichts Beweisen, dazu aufmuntern, überreden, erzwingern usw.

Genau so wie diese "Beweise" Existieren, Existieren auch Beweise das auch die Normalen Menschen (Fleisch Esser) Genau so Gesund sind und genau so Lange Leben ohne derartge Verzichte. Beweise das Fleisch Esser Weniger Leben, Kranker sind oder sonstige Gesundheitliche Einschränkungen haben, Existieren nicht.

Um ein 1:1 Beweisvergleich zu Machen, müste man eine LANGZEIT STUDIE MACHEN mit eine Gruppe Neugebohrene Nehmen was Sich auf Lebenszeit nur Wegetarisch Ernähren und eine Gruppe Fleischesser was Sich Mixt Ernähren wie Millionen Menschen.
Diese Beide Gruppen unter den Gleichen Lebens- und Arbeitbedingungen Auf Lebenszeit Beobachten und zum Schluss Vergleichen, Vorteile / Nachteile, Lebensdauer, Belastung im Altag usw.
So was wurde Nie Gemacht und wird auch nie gemacht. Das einige Proeminente u. Sportler die Aufmerksamket auf sich Lenken wollen mit Derartige Aktionen auf ein Begrenzten Zeitraum ist wieder was Anderes und so was ist zum Ignorieren. Das sind keine Beweise sondern Medien Humbug.

Ich habe z.B. 4 Jahre lang in Düsseldorf Gewohnt. Da wohnen auch Medien proeminente was auf einer seite in der Glotze die Umweltbewusten Abgaben und auf der Anderen Seite auf der KÖ in den Nobelkneipen den Fetten Steak Herein Hauen. Das sid keine Merchienerzählungen sondern habs mit eigenen Augen Gesehen und das auch noch mit Zeugen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Studie: Keine körperlichen Nachteile bei Veganer und Vegetarier - Im Gegenteil
> 
> Studie: Keine körperlichen Nachteile bei Veganer und Vegetarier - Im Gegenteil
> Die Extremsportlerin und Tierschützerin Dr. Katharina Wirnitzer gelang nun der endgültige Beweis dafür, dass Veganer keine physischen Nachteile besitzen, Gegenteiliges sei sogar der Fall. Zahlreiche Ernährungswissenschaftler hatten diese Erkenntnis bereits vorher behauptet.



Sash verweist auf shortnews, shortnews verweist auf newspoint, newspoint erwähnt peta - aber die Studie die den "endgültigen Beweis liefert" (ich möchte mal kühn behaupten: es wäre die erste Studie überhaupt, die so etwas macht), die nennt niemand...



> Inzwischen gebe es zahlreiche Extremsportler, die einen veganen Lebensstil führen, jedoch trotzdem locker Höchstleistungen erzielen können.



EinarN hat jetzt schon mehrfach darauf verwiesen, dass er sämtliche industriell gefertigten Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ablehnt. Ich denke, allgemein Extremsportler zu erwähnen (bei denen die Nutzung dieser sehr weit verbreitet ist) wird ihn nicht überzeugen.


Generell würde ich aber darum bitten, sich nicht zu sehr in die Verganerecke zu verrrennen. Das gehört zwar auch zum Thema "Umgang der Menschheit mit Tieren", liegt aber so ziemlich am entgegensetzten Ende von "Robbenschlagen" und es darf zu Recht bezweifelt werden, dass auch nur eine rein vegetarische Ernährung der Menschheit durchsetzbar ist. Und dabei ist wohl sehr überzeugend erwiesen, dass sich über Eier und Milchprodukte alle für den Aufbau eines warmblütigen Wirbeltieres nötigen Nährstoffe bereitstellen lassen .
Das größte Problem liegt also in den Wünschen der Menschen und ihrer Missachtung der Interessen anderer - nicht in ihren extentiellen Bedürfnissen. (ganz egal ob eingebildet oder real)


----------



## herethic (5. April 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt frag ich mich immer noch was PETA(*P*eople that *E*at and *T*orture *A*nimals )mit ihren bloßen Protestaktionen erreichen will.

Die Robbenjäger werden nicht aufhören nur weil PETA "hört auf" schreit und Promis vor die Kamera bringt.

Sind die noch nie auf die Idee gekommen,Schiffe zu blockieren/sabotieren,sich vor Robben zu stellen oder die Jäger anzugreifen?


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. April 2010)

...Vegetarier haben durch ihre besondere Ernährung KEINE gesundheitlichen

Nachteile gegenüber Fleischessern. Fleisch kann ohne Probleme, bei

bewussem vegetarischen Ersatz, völlig abgesetzt werden! 

Hab das selbst lange nicht glauben wollen...ist aber definitiv so.


 Anmerkung: Bin selbst KEIN Vegetarier!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Die Robbenjäger werden nicht aufhören nur weil PETA "hört auf" schreit und Promis vor die Kamera bringt.



Der Markt für Pelzmode ist afaik extrem eingebrochen, seitdem PETA eine feste Größe ist.



> Sind die noch nie auf die Idee gekommen,Schiffe zu blockieren/sabotieren,sich vor Robben zu stellen oder die Jäger anzugreifen?



Die Frage ist, wieviel mehr das bringt - im Vergleich zu den Kosten.
Robbenschlagen ist kein anarktischer Walfang, wo man es mit einer japanischen Flotte zu tun hat, die man spätestens dann findet, wenn sie über einen drüber fährt.
Robbenschlag wird als (u.a.) als zusätzliche (End-)Winter-Einnahmequelle von kleinen Fischern betrieben. D.h. man hat eine große Zahl von unabhängig opperierenden kleinen Schiffen in einer zudem alles andere als gemütlichen oder sicheren Umgebung. Wenn man ein paar Dutzend Schiffe für 2 Monate chartert, ausrüstet und mit einer Hundertschaft Aktivisten ins Feld zieht (und ein dutzend Anwälte zu Hause bereitstellt), mag man vielleicht was erreichen können. Aber das dürfte soviel kosten, dass man mit 1-2 weiteren Plakat- und Farbaktionen wesentlich mehr Pelzjägern das Geschäft verdirbt.


----------



## Sash (5. April 2010)

man könnte ja reisen dahin anbieten, robbenschlachter schiessen, waffen mit einer mun flatrate dazu.. seasheppard zb hat schon einige jap. walfangschiffe versenkt, kein witz und die kommen damit durch.


----------



## axel25 (5. April 2010)

1. Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen die "Robbenabschlachtung".
2. Vielleicht ist es der Sinn des Menschen, sich nicht der Umwelt, sondern die Umwelt sich anzupassen, selbige zu zerstören, damit wir gezwungen sind, weiter zu forschen, den Weltraum zu erkunden usw. 
Für Gläubige: Könnte die Absicht der Gottheit gewesen sein.
Für SG-Fans: sähe den Antikern ähnlich.

3. Können wir bitte wieder einen gemäßigten Ton benutzen, bevor wieder ein wenig Diskussions-freudiger Mod meint, den Thread zu schließen.

Und ja ich weiß, die in 2. genannte Theorie ist verückt, aber wenn man sie sich durch den Kppf gehen lässt, klingt sie garnicht mehr so absurd.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2010)

Sea Sheppard hat sich bereits an den Robbenfängern versucht - mit wenig Erfolg, aber viel Ärger als Ergebniss.
Und afaik haben sie bislang niemanden getötet geschweige denn gezielt angegriffen. Die versenkten Walfänger (darunter kein einziger japanischer) wurden afaik allesamt im Hafen angegriffen. (und abseits der Selbstbezichtigung gab es keine Beweise, durch wen)


----------



## Sash (5. April 2010)

naja stimmt nicht ganz, aber sie töten nie menschen, das stimmt.


----------



## axel25 (5. April 2010)

Auch Haie töten Menschen nicht ohne vorher provoziert zu werden oder einen Grund (Hunger?) zu haben. Ergo greift kein nicht meschliches Tier (der Mensch ist so gesehen auch nur ein Tier von vielen) einen Menschen ohne einen für den Menschen verständlichen Grund an.


----------



## EinarN (5. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> EinarN hat jetzt schon mehrfach darauf verwiesen, dass er sämtliche industriell gefertigten Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ablehnt. Ich denke, allgemein Extremsportler zu erwähnen (bei denen die Nutzung dieser sehr weit verbreitet ist) wird ihn nicht überzeugen.


Danke das Du es Erwähnst 

Ich habe 28 Jahre Lang in Rumänien so ein Chemischen Rotz Gefuttert bis ich mir die Gesundheit kaput gemacht habe weil wir dort nichts ordentliches hatten und Überwiegend vor Leere Regale Standen so das, ich weis was der mist bedeutet. ganz zu schweigen das ich dabei Fast Draufgegangen hätte, und eine Nette 3,5 cm Große KREBS THUMOR aus mir Heraus oparieren lies, DANK DIESER NAHRUNG so das..................bleibt mir mit den müll vom Leib. 
Wer sich das Leben kaput machen will nur weil die promi's X, Y, Z oder die Sportler A, B, C sich bemerkbar machen wollen, jeden bullshitt aus den mewdien glauben und es auch eigenen leib ausprobieren müssen, solen es tun aber ..................ohne mich.


----------



## axel25 (6. April 2010)

EinarN, es ist verständlich dass du industriell gefertigte Lebensmittel ablehntst, aber welche meinst?
Sachen wie Actimel, Fruchtzwerge oder so Sachen wie Hähnchen aus dem Gefrierbeutel?

Und wenn du schon Rumänien sagst...
...in Deuschland gibt es Vorschriften, die ziemlich exakt sind und ein Verstoß dagegen und das Unternehmen kann schließen!
Wenn es um soetwas wie Hähnchen aus dem Gefrierbeutel bei dir geht (gabs sowas damals in Rumänien?), dann ist es in Deutschland allerdings weit weniger gefährlich, die GBH (*G*efrier*b*eutel-*H*ähnchen) zu kaufen! Es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass man dir beim Metzger schlechtes oder altes Fleisch verkauft, als dass du es aus dem Gefrierbeutel bekommst.


----------



## EinarN (6. April 2010)

Alles was nicht frisch ist, was Chemisch Gezüchtet ist.

Das beginnt bei Actimel bishinn zu den am LKW Gereiftes zeug aus der Spanische oder Holländische Pampa was Chemisch Gezüchtet ist mit NULL GESCHMACK u. Narungsärgenzung Pillen oder sonstigen müll.

Man kann sich Wöchentlich Günstiger das zeug was man Braucht direkt vom Bauernhoff Kaufen (nicht vom Wochenmarkt), man kann sogar eine oder zwei Lebendige Schweine kaufe, so etwa 120 - 140 kg je schwein, diese schlachten lassen seine eigene Wurst machen nach den Eigenen Geschmack, Räuchen lassen, schinken in Salzsäure Einlegen in holzfass u. Räuchern, das Ganze zeug in eine Mega Gefrierthrue Lagern im Keller und man ist beser bedint im vergeich mit den Chemischen, mit Konservierungsstoffe Vollgepumptes zeug aus den Discounter.

Wen man z.B. frische Mich Braucht und wen man so wie so mit den Auto die luft sinlos Verpestet bis um die Ecke Kinokarten kaufen oder mal die "Tante" zum Bummeln Spazieren fahren, kann man auch bis zu ein Bauernhof Fahren und Kaufen was man benötigt, z.B. 100% Frische BIO MILCH was man SPASSHALBER Direkt von Der Kuh Selber Melchen kann so als...... sontagsausflug (wen Bloß die CITY BEQUEMLICHKEIT nicht währe  )



> Es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass man dir beim Metzger schlechtes oder altes Fleisch verkauft, als dass du es aus dem Gefrierbeutel bekommst.


Wen Ich Geflügel Brauche, Kaufe Ich es LEBENDIG UND GESUND, Drehe Ihr Selber das Genick Um und Befördere es im Jenseiz via kohtopf und vermeide gefrierbeutel u. Auch Verdorbenes Fleisch 

Wen du nicht weist wie das kurz u. Schmerzlos geht, kann Ich dir sagen:

Du nimmst den Huhn mit eine hand an das Genick und mit der Andere Hand an den Kopf, drehst Rückartig um 180 grad in gegengesezte richtung.
Da macht es ein mal "KNACK!!!" Die Wirbelsäule ist Durch, keine Kommunikation mehr mit den Gehirn und der ist Weg ohne es zu Merken.
Der rest ist eine Frage der Zubereitung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Alles was nicht frisch ist, was Chemisch Gezüchtet ist.



Züchten ist ein letztlich biologischer Vorgang, keine Chemie.



> wen man so wie so mit den Auto die luft sinlos Verpestet



Kann man aber auch seien lassen...




Im weiteren wiederhole ich nochmal den Hinweis, dass es hier nicht um Gemüse geht.

*Um noch klarer zu werden: Diskussionen über Ernährungsdeatils fallen unter Offtopic-Spam*


----------



## Icejester (15. April 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Die Schauspielerin Sibel Kekilli (Gegen die Wand) [...]



Ist das nicht so eine Porno-Tuse?  Oder verwechsele ich da was?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. April 2010)

Ich finde die Diskussion scheinheilig und teilweise aus dem Rahmen fallend.

Das:



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur das die Robben nicht wegen dem Fleisch, sondern hauptsächlich wegen des Fells und dem Öl, das zur Produktion von Omega-3-Kapseln verwendet wird, getötet werden und so Kanada 12,1 Mio. Euros in die Kassen spülen.



war der bis jetzt beste Beitrag und man sollte sich daran orientieren, bevor man sich in Nahrungszubereitungskursen verliert ....

Es liegt nun einmal scheinbar in unserer "Natur" (wie widersinnig), selbstzerstörerische Tendenzen zu offenbaren. Wir brauchen so etwas wie Menschheit 1.1 oder besser gleich 2.0 aber da schneidet sich leider die Evolution ins "eigene Fleisch", wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine ...


----------

